# looking for rp



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi i am looking for a RP where i can play a tau pathfinder with a rail rifle, 

Name: Shas'la kai'vre

Age: 24

Equipment: Rail Rifle, Target lock, Pulse Pistol, small surival pack, markerlight

Bio: Kai'vre was under the command of *O'Shovah,* command Farsight to the men of the imperium. He was present when *O'Shovah *found the dawn blade on Arthas Moloch, also present during the months of fighting on the moutains of the Argap Highlands. giving cover and marking trucks and other piorty targets to be hit by seeker missles and rail gun firer.

On the last days of evcuation his units devil fish was hit by an ambush laid out by the greenskins, after two days only him self and his Shas'ui was left, but just be for all was lost, that out of the trees plasma and fusion, burning the trees and smashing the rock spraying ork bloody and throwing green skins left and right. It was *O'Shovah* and his honour guard.

Once back in the Manta, *O'Shovah *asked to see him. 
At once kai'vre headed to *O'shovah* office, there waiting at his door was Kai'vre's Shas'ui
they Entered. standing stright was *O'Shovah *"Kai'vre brother i am honoured to meet you with out my armour, please come forward for i have gift for your bravery" with that that pulled out a bonding knife. "This was mine, i shall give this to you".


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74555

There is a list of Rp's Above


----------

